
How to stream torrents directly from your browser – no download required - AllisonHX
http://www.techtuft.com/how-to-stream-torrents-directly-from-your-browser-no-download-required/556/
======
Metatron
Except caching a torrent like this still 'downloads' it, you're simply letting
your computer clear it's cache soon after your done with the file. So no,
you're not getting round any download issues here. Streaming is downloading.

